# Zen Benchmarks?



## PrivateCeralion (13. April 2016)

Am 11.4.2016 wurden auf Planet3D now Benchmark leaks gezeigt, die angeblich von der neuen AMD Zen Architektur stammen. Dieser Artikel wurde inzwischen gelöscht. Aber dank Google Cache vergisst das Internet ja nicht 


Es werden 2 AIDA64 Benchmark leaks gezeigt, einmal ein Hash Benchmark, einmal ein FP32 Ray Trace Benchmark.
Bei dem Hash Benchmark erreicht Zen die dreifache Leistung eines i7 6700k.
Bei dem FP 32 Benchmark liegt Zen oberhalb eines i7 4770k.

Die Werte sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da es sich um Fakes handeln könnte. 
Ich wünsche euch eine gute Nacht und bitte beleidigt euch nicht in der Diskussion, wir haben doch alle das gleiche Hobby 
PrivateCeralion

Quelle: http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/23000-geruecht-erste-aida64-benchmarks-mit-zen/&gws_rd=cr&ei=coENV4uiNsS2UZO9qLgF]Gerucht: Erste AIDA64-Benchmarks mit AMD Zen? | Planet 3DNow![/url]

EDDIT: Es hat sich leider als Aprilscherz einer italienischen Webside herausgestellt.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (13. April 2016)

Ich merke, man kann es nicht wirklich verlinken, ich versuche es mal mit Screenshots.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (13. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich schlafen, bis in 6 Stunden


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

Kommt jetzt darauf an, wie gut die Benchmarks parallelisierbar sind. Scheint ja der ZEN 8-Kerner mit HT zu sein.

Wenn die Benchmarks wirklich echt sind, scheint AMD ja ordentlich was geschafft zu haben. 
Kann es jetzt gar nicht mehr abwarten, noch dazu wenn die TDP wirklich nur bei 95W liegen sollte. Nur wird der 8 Kerner mir wohl doch zu teuer sein.


----------



## Frontline25 (13. April 2016)

Was ich mich frage, ob es richtig erkannt worden ist.... 4kerne 8 threads oder 8 kerne 16 threads?
dann kommen die Unterschiedlichen werte die auch zu denken geben 


> Bei dem Hash Benchmark erreicht Zen die dreifache Leistung eines i7 6700k.
> Bei dem FP 32 Benchmark liegt Zen oberhalb eines i7 4770k.


+ Man muss mitbedenken dass dies mit "nur" 3 Ghz erreicht ist. 

Aber aufjedenfall interressant 
Bringt die Gerüchteküche wieder zum brodeln und ob es echt ist oder nicht 
Zudem sinds nur ES


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

Da ja der Vollausbau aus einem Oktacore besteht, sollte das zumindest stimmen. 3 GHz ist ja auch das was der große Haswell-E hat, da wäre natürlich auch ein Vergleich sehr schön.

Sockel usw. scheint ja auch richtig ausgelesen zu werden, wenn es kein Feak ist.


----------



## Frontline25 (13. April 2016)

Falls es stimmt... 
Die ES sind ja zudem wahrscheinlich nicht komplett aktiviert oder haben bestimmte mechanismen deaktiviert. 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt in wieviele versionen wir diese auch zu gesicht bekommen 

oh das Jahr wird wohl wieder spannend


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

Ein Großteil sollte schon aktiviert sein. Nur der endgültige Takt wird wohl noch etwas höher liegen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Großteil sollte schon aktiviert sein. Nur der endgültige Takt wird wohl noch etwas höher liegen.




Speculations about Zen, after our April's Fool - Bits and Chips


----------



## KonterSchock (13. April 2016)

wow, das wird viele intel Boys nicht gefallen, um so mehr freut mich für amd, ich hoffe das ganze ist echt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. April 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wow, das wird viele intel Boys nicht gefallen, um so mehr freut mich für amd, ich hoffe das ganze ist echt.



Abwarten und Tee trinken. Damals hätte es ja auch niemand AMD zugetraut nach dem K6-2 / K6-3 die den Intels ja unterlegen waren den Athlon / Athlon-XP zu bringen die mehr als ebenbürtig waren. 

Wenn ein ZEN 4C/8T sich zwischen einem 4C/8T Sandy und Skylake einordnet ist das schon mal was wo man drauf aufbauen kann.  Mehr kann Intel auch nicht bzw. waren die Sprünge von Sandy zu Skylake ja auch nicht wie bei AMD vom Bulldozer zur letzten Ausbaustufe dem Excavator !

Und die sogenannten Intel / nv Fanboys sollten und müssten sogar froh sein wenn AMD ebenbürtig ist, denn das zwingt den anderen dann zu mehr Leistung und oder Preissenkungen !


----------



## Grozz (13. April 2016)

Wow. Wenn die Benchmarks wirklich stimmen wird mein Highend PC den ich nächstes Jahr baue aufjedenfall auf Zen basieren. 8C/16T mit 3,5GHz unter WaKü und ner Pascal/Polaris Karte. Dann kann 4k kommen


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2016)

Jetzt müsste man noch wissen wie multithreadlastig diese synthbenchmarks sind. 

Was ich sehe ist das Zen im einen Benchmark taktbereinigt knapp hinter einem i7 Skylake steht und im anderen Benchmark macht er einfach alles nass, egal wieviele Kerne die Konkurrenz hat.

Fake darfs natürlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Grozz (13. April 2016)

Also selbst wenn Zen knapp hinter nem i7 6700k liegt würde ich mich schon freuen weil das Preise drückt .


----------



## shootme55 (13. April 2016)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken. Damals hätte es ja auch niemand AMD zugetraut nach dem K6-2 / K6-3 die den Intels ja unterlegen waren den Athlon / Athlon-XP zu bringen die mehr als ebenbürtig waren.



Beim Athlon wars aber nicht so dramatisch wie heute. Der K6-2 war abgesehn von der FPU ein sehr potenter Zeitgenosse, der K6-3 kam nur wenige Monate vor dem Athlon und war schon nahe am Pentium III dran. Außerdem war ja der K6 eine gekaufte Architektur, und beim Athlon haben sie glaub ich ja auch tief in die Brieftasche gegriffen und bei Alpha eingekauft. Damals war noch richtig was los. AMD hat in 7 Jahren 4 komplett unterschiedliche x86-Architekturen vermarktet. x486-K5-K6-K7. Sowas gibts heute leider nicht mehr.

Mich stimmt das auch vorsichtig optimistisch, aber wir sollten nicht vergessen: hier läuft ein 3GHz Octa gegen einen 4GHz Quad mit nicht annähernd gleicher Taktfrequenz in einem rein synthetischen Benchmark, also nicht so gut vergleichbar. Schade, dass der 5960X nicht in der Liste steht, der hätte gleichen Takt und Kerne und wüssten besser bescheid. Aber selbst dann könnte alles nur ein Fake sein...

Aber richtig schön ist es erst wenn man als Vergleich ein wenig runterscrollt und die Werte von Vishera mal betrachtet! 

Naja wenn die Benchmarks stimmen dann wird AMD wenigstens wieder ordentlich Asche für ihre Prozessoren verlangen können. Jetzt verkaufen sie ja deutlich unter dem gewünschten Verkaufspreis. Immerhin ist so ein Vishera fast 4 mal so groß wie ein Skylake und kostet nichtmal die Hälfte.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

Da wäre Intel zumindest gezwungen, die CPUs wieder leistungsstärker zu machen. Die letzten Generationen wurde ja vor allem auf Effizienz geachtet.


----------



## Korberich (13. April 2016)

Bei dem Hash Benchmark erreicht Zen die dreifache Leistung eines i7 6700k???

Ja, klar! Never ever!


----------



## Grozz (13. April 2016)

3fach denk ich auch nicht aber so um 15% schlagen wäre was feines ^^


----------



## 2fastHunter (13. April 2016)

Ich halte von diesen Berechnungs-Benchmarks relativ wenig. In denen war AMD schon immer recht stark, auch mit der Modul-Architektur. Das hat wenig Aussagekraft über irgendeine Spieleleistung, sollten diese Benchmarks tatsächlich echte Zen-Benches sein.


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2016)

Korberich schrieb:


> Bei dem Hash Benchmark erreicht Zen die dreifache Leistung eines i7 6700k???
> 
> Ja, klar! Never ever!



So unmöglich ist das nicht. Angenommen der Bench liegt aus unbekannten Gründen Zen besonderst gut und dann noch die doppelte Kernzahl...


----------



## bschicht86 (13. April 2016)

Interessant ist, dass die Quelle wieder gelöscht hat. Wenn etwas annähernd gestimmt hatte, dann kam es nicht selten vor, dass AMD um die Löschung gebeten hatte.

Abseits davon habe ich mal ein Diagramm erstellt, wo verschiedene Prozessoren in dem Benchmark gelistet sind. Werte sind auf 1GHz und pro Kern (+HT) runtergebrochen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (13. April 2016)

Daumen drücken und mher von diesen Infos bitte. Ich nehm auch gleich ein ES zum mitnehmen, im MCBoard-Menü bitte! Danke 

Ne ernsthaft: Wenn das stimmt, und der Nero haut ja öfter mal solche Infos raus -> GEIL


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2016)

Die Werte passen hervorragend zu dem, was man schon über Zen weis, von daher und mit dem "Wissen", dass die ES bereits im Umlauf sind.... I want to believe 
Aber ich glaube hier eher an einen Aprilscherz um ehrlich zu sein. 

Edit: Gerade erst den Link von micky geklickt... Aprilscherz... ich sollte den Fred lesen bevor ich poste...


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2016)

Mal so ne Frage von einem Unwissenden. Was ist denn wichtiger? Hash oder FP32?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (13. April 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Werte passen hervorragend zu dem, was man schon über Zen weis, von daher und mit dem "Wissen", dass die ES bereits im Umlauf sind.... I want to believe
> Aber ich glaube hier eher an einen Aprilscherz um ehrlich zu sein.
> 
> Edit: Gerade erst den Link von micky geklickt... Aprilscherz... ich sollte den Fred lesen bevor ich poste...


Ja, leider ist es ein April scherz. Deshalb wahrscheinlich auch von Planet 3d Now gelöscht. 

"The news of yesterday was an April's Fool, and at the present moment is not a secret anymore. The AIDA64 screens were fakes, but there is a kernel of truth.







First of all, A0 samples of 8 cores Zen exist, and it seems that AMD has already delivered them to its partners for the preliminary tests. The base frequency seems to be very high (3 GHz, Turbo still not enable with these ES) for a high end 8 cores CPU, also produced on a new node like the 14nm LPP FinFET of Samsung/GloFo (The first ES of Bulldozer worked at 2,8 GHz). It is a promising start.

About Zen, I can tell you some my speculations (NO OFFICIAL INFO) and some news from USA (from the same guy who told me about Zen, 3 days earlier the Official Presentation made by AMD).

If 14nm LPP will be good, Zen base frequency (8 cores version, TDP 95W) will be 3.7-3.8 GHz. Turbo 4.1-4.2 GHz. If 14nm LPP will be very good (or if AMD will commercialize a limited edition, like the Athlon Slot A 1GHz during the good old times), Zen will have a base frequency of 4 GHz (Turbo 4.2-4.3 GHz). Also, the overclockers will have a lot of fun, because of the soldered IHS!

Zen seems to be a High Performance and High Frequency uArch, like Skylake and Kaby Lake, but with some little tweak. The design team lead by Keller, as you know, has chosen to simplify some features in order to limit the Power Consumption and improve the Frequency, due to the low availability of appropriate software at the present moment (e.g. 2 x 128 Bit FMA instead of one big 256 Bit FMA SIMD). FPU units, however, will be very strong. In theory, Zen will be a monster in video games tasks (It's just an example). We can expect an IPC at Broadwell level. And if some companies want some features, AMD can do a Custom Zen CPU/APU (It has a modular design).

Last, but not the least, the part of the news about Intel was true. It seems that Intel will commercialize a 10 cores Broadwell-E due to its own internal Zen simulations (Intel has some data we don't know, yet, and has skilled engineers that know what they do). Zen will have 8 cores, while Broadwell-E 10 cores. So, Intel will have the “King of the Hill”, but Zen seems to be very good in the mid range of the market (AKA, gaming and enthusiast configurations)." 

Der Text ist aber Trotzdem ganz interessant.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

Schade, das es nicht echt ist. 

Die Werte im FP32 sollten aber durchaus auch bei einem echten ZEN erreicht werden.


----------



## Gysi1901 (13. April 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wow, das wird viele intel Boys nicht gefallen


Wie kommt man auf so etwas?
Ich glaube, auch die größten Intel-Fans würde es freuen, wenn Intel sich mit Skylake-E beeilen müsste, weil AMD Druck macht. Oder wenn ein Broadwell-Achtkerner 500€ statt 1000 kosten würde und der Zehnkerner 1000 statt 1500.


----------



## marvinj (13. April 2016)

Ach Gott *******, wäre auch zu schön um wahr zu sein xD


----------



## Renax (13. April 2016)

Dreifache Leistung wäre zu schön gewesen, geradezu märchenhaft


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. April 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wow, das wird viele intel Boys nicht gefallen, um so mehr freut mich für amd, ich hoffe das ganze ist echt.





PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> EDDIT: Es hat sich leider als Aprilscherz einer italienischen Webside herausgestellt.




Hat das wirklich jemand geglaubt ? Solche Leistungssprünge sind einfach nur schwer machbar. Gerade für AMD.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

Wenn  man ne neue Architektur macht, die anders ausgelegt ist, sollte das schon drin sein. Bei Intel hat sich die letzten Jahre aufgrund mangelnder Konkurenz einfach nichts getan. 
Da waren es dann eher Prestige-Projekte, wie die APUs mit ESRAM.


----------



## Orka45 (13. April 2016)

Mach doch bitte das Wort *Aprillscherz* in der News Fett und ganz groß, sonst wird es noch (bewusst^^) überlesen.


----------



## cozma (13. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hat das wirklich jemand geglaubt ? Solche Leistungssprünge sind einfach nur schwer machbar. Gerade für AMD.



Wieso "gerade für AMD"? .......
Die Architektur hat nur zweitrangig mit Budgets zu tun, erstmal sind die Chipdesigner die Architekten und hier hatte AMD sicher 
nicht die schlechtesten für ZEN parat. Wenn Du in Deine Überlegungen noch mit einfließen lässt wie lange AMD Zeit für das
Chipdesign hatte, ist da schon ein massiver Leistungssprung möglich. Bulldozer mit seinen Ausbaustufen sollte vermutlich seitens
des Designs bereits 2010/11 weitestgehend fertig gewesen sein, alles was dann kam war noch weiten der vielen Flaschenhälse.
Ich denke AMD hat viel Zeit gehabt den Ansatz komplett zu überdenken und das Design hin zu einer wesentlich effizienteren und
IPC starken Architektur hin zu entwickeln.

Möglich ist also vieles, ob es auch so kommt wird sich allerdings erst Ende des Jahres zeigen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

cozma schrieb:


> Wieso "gerade für AMD"? .......
> Die Architektur hat nur zweitrangig mit Budgets zu tun, erstmal sind die Chipdesigner die Architekten und hier hatte AMD sicher
> nicht die schlechtesten für ZEN parat.



Mit Keller war sogar einer der besten dabei.


----------



## captainawesome87 (14. April 2016)

Geil. Ich sage es doch,Jim Keller ist ein Gott.


----------



## VikingGe (14. April 2016)

Ab davon kann bei synthetischen Einzelbenchmarks alles passieren, und bei einfachen Encryption- und Hashing-Algorithmen war Intel noch nie sonderlich gut dabei. Gab in der Phoronix Test Suite auch mal nen Test zur DES-Verschlüsselung (die kein Mensch mehr nutzt), wo ein FX-8350 mal eben doppelt so schnell war wie der i7-4770K - praktische Relevanz strebt natürlich gegen 0. Es ist also nicht undenkbar, dass ein Zen-Achtkerner dem Intel-Quad in so einem Szenario um Faktor 3 davon läuft, es hat nur nicht viel mit der durchschnittlichen Real World-Performance (lies: Single Core-Performance in Desktopanwendungen) zu tun.


----------



## Korberich (14. April 2016)

Wie ich sagte: Never ever! 

Ich würde mich echt über einen guten ZEN freuen, aber auch ein Jim Keller kann eben nicht übers Wasser gehen. Den Rekord hält auch nach 2000 Jahren immer noch Jesus!


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. April 2016)

Korberich schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte: Never ever!
> 
> Ich würde mich echt über einen guten ZEN freuen, aber auch ein Jim Keller kann eben nicht übers Wasser gehen. Den Rekord hält auch nach 2000 Jahren immer noch Jesus!



Du sagst es noch - bin mega gespannt ob das AMDs Comming Back wird oder ob sie sich versenken 
- wenn ZEN anährend so schlecht wird wie es Bulldozer u Konsorten sind dann bleibt nur noch das 
Low-Budget  Segment übrig und ob sich AMD damit über Wasser halten könnte wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## cozma (14. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Du sagst es noch - bin mega gespannt ob das AMDs Comming Back wird oder ob sie sich versenken
> - wenn ZEN anährend so schlecht wird wie es Bulldozer u Konsorten sind dann bleibt nur noch das
> Low-Budget  Segment übrig und ob sich AMD damit über Wasser halten könnte wage ich zu bezweifeln



Ich bin sicher das AMD genau weiß, das ZEN wesentlich leistungsfähiger und effizienter sein muss und es
keinen Flop mehr geben darf, sonst ist der Ausverkauf der Firma AMD zum Schleuderpreis nicht mehr
unwahrscheinlich. Dies ist eben auch daran zu erkennen das Jim Keller 2012 für das Projekt zu AMD zurück
kam um sich bei ZEN mit einzubringen, allerdings arbeiten für AMD sicherlich auch weitere gute Chipdesigner
die etwas von Ihrem Job verstehen. Ich würde sagen wir werden mit echten Einschätzungen abwarten müssen 
bis die ersten echten Leistungsdaten von unabhängiger Seite veröffentlicht werden aber ich bin mal vorsichtig
optimistisch....


----------



## Xaphyr (14. April 2016)

cozma schrieb:


> Wieso "gerade für AMD"? .......
> Die Architektur hat nur zweitrangig mit Budgets zu tun, erstmal sind die Chipdesigner die Architekten und hier hatte AMD sicher
> nicht die schlechtesten für ZEN parat. Wenn Du in Deine Überlegungen noch mit einfließen lässt wie lange AMD Zeit für das
> Chipdesign hatte, ist da schon ein massiver Leistungssprung möglich. Bulldozer mit seinen Ausbaustufen sollte vermutlich seitens
> ...





Das ist eben die Riege, die nur den aktuellen Stand (in diesem Fall der Technik) kennt und keine Ahnung hat was sie da eigentlich nachplappert.
Ist leider ein allgemeines Problem zurzeit, nicht nur im Hardwaresektor.


----------



## JanJake (15. April 2016)

Sind wir doch einfach mal Realistisch. 

Wir wissen bis jetzt noch gar nichts über Zen! 

AMD sagt eine IPC von +40% voraus. Und das sagt uns jetzt was? Nichts!

Über die Hardware wissen wir auch nichts. Es kommt wohl AM4 mit 1331 Pins und DDR4 zum Einsatz. Das war es auch schon. 

Was am Ende für eine Leistung bei raus kommt weiß noch keiner so wirklich. 

Wünschenwert wäre eine Leistung zwischen Sandy Bridge und Broadwell (Skyfail ist immer noch langsamer als Broadwell) 

Aber ich denke auch, da es schon ES Modelle gibt und wohl auch schon die ersten Boards in Produktion, das wir die kommenden Wochen echte Leaks sehen werden wo man dann schon etwas abschätzen kann.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. April 2016)

Solange es AMD hin bekommt nen Core i5 6500, 6600k und 6700k P/L technisch gleich zu ziehen durch Takt, Effizienz und Preis könnte man wenigstens wieder AMD CPU in höheren Budget Empfehlen!
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger sollte es sein!


----------



## mgiceman311 (17. April 2016)

AMD/Zen packt dass...das is mehr als überfällig! ....sonst führt intel seine Monopolschiene weiter fort...^^ das geht gar nicht!


----------



## Ajsmen (18. April 2016)

Ein paar Infos wären aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, so wäre ich z.B. gespannt ob ich einen neuen Kühler bzw, Retention Kit einplanen soll. Wenigstens etwas könnten Sie verraten.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2016)

Gerüchten sollte man nie glauben bis sie bewiesen sind  Das habe ich noch nie und das werde ich auch nie anders machen besonders bei Hardware würde ich Vorsichtig sein weil da wird gerne mal mehr Leistung behauptet als dann tatsächlich drin ist. 
Schuld ist dann nicht der Hersteller, der hat diese Gerüchte nicht verbreitet, aber leider wird der Hersteller oft als der Sündenbock hingestellt, wäre nicht das erste mal das man sowas liest.


----------



## Nydish (20. April 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> EDDIT: Es hat sich leider als Aprilscherz einer italienischen Webside herausgestellt.



Der Threadersteller hat doch den Beitrag schon am 13.04 editiert.
Daher handelt es sich hier nicht mehr um Gerüchte sondern um ein Fake. Ihr braucht euch also nicht weiter über die "angeblichen" Gerüchte unterhalten


----------

